# Somebody "school" me on fish finders



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

pulled the trigger on a new Axiom 9 Pro with RV 3D transducer. Can't wait to post some screenshots....only 2 more months until open water


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Got the battery mounted in. All thats left is the transducer. Have way too much cable for the transducer. Wish there was a way to shorten it.
Bout ready for a test run. Think its going to be a good season 

View attachment 824986


----------



## UPEsox (Feb 2, 2018)

Erik said:


> Got the battery mounted in. All thats left is the transducer. Have way too much cable for the transducer. Wish there was a way to shorten it.
> Bout ready for a test run. Think its going to be a good season
> 
> View attachment 824986


Thanks for reminding me to order my Balzout mount (God I hate that name)


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Take your "extra" cable and criss cross it in a figure eight, making sure the loops cross over each other in the middle.
Use cable ties to hold it in place with one in the center and one on each end. It's going to help reduce any interference you're likely to get....


----------

